# How Suzu became playful again



## leland (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I'm Anton and I've been reading this forum for the past few months now. And recently I decided to create an account so I can share an experience with you. 

Let me tell you the backstory first. Suzu(our dog) was a happy and playful dog even though he was in his adult life. 

But at one point he became more lazy(than before) and distant from us, he did not wanted to play with us anymore, which at first we thought that it might be some illness or just adult life. 

We tried a lot of vet/dog experts but at the end the results were absolute zero. The common answer was "It might be stress related".

We did not knew what to do and a friend of mine did some bio-energetic work on herself and she mentioned that the practitioner does the same energy work on his animals(horse & dogs). We had nothing to lose, so why not try it.

We paid for one session which was 27$(I think) and he did his energy work remotely(from his home). The results were pretty quick actually. I still don't understand what happened but he said that Suzu had some emotional trauma that made him feel bad(depressed). 

I know that it sounds woo-woo but I'm thankful for what this man did for me and my family. To be honest every time I hear someone complaining about their chronic moodiness and stress whether it is related to themselves or their pets I refer them to him. 

If you are having similar problems with your dog I can give you his contact information. He loves to work both with humans and animals.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm skeptical, but I'm glad your dog is feeling better.We all want our dogs to feel their best and be healthy.Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Glad Suzu is back to his playful self.


----------



## leland (Mar 31, 2016)

Thank you. Yes I felt skeptical in the beginning too, that is normal


----------

